# basement with one exit



## Tebeane (Mar 22, 2012)

A building classified as Business with 3000 sf one story and a full basement. The owner wants the basement for archival storage of county records. Does the basement need to exits out?

I think, because it is archival storage we do not need an elevator for accessibility? Correct?

thanks for the help


----------



## Big Mac (Mar 22, 2012)

To the best of my knowledge there is nothing that exempts storage areas from meeting accessibility code requirements if the area is 3,000 square feet or more.

A code compliant path of exit travel is required from every portion of this building.  Section 1001.1.

Definition of “Means of Egress” = “A continuous & unobstructed path of vertical and horizontal egress travel from any occupied portion of a building or structure to a public way.  Section 1002.  A means of egress consists of three separate and distinct parts: the exit access, the exit, and the exit discharge.”


----------



## brudgers (Mar 22, 2012)

Tebeane said:
			
		

> A building classified as Business with 3000 sf one story and a full basement. The owner wants the basement for archival storage of county records. Does the basement need to exits out?  I think, because it is archival storage we do not need an elevator for accessibility? Correct? thanks for the help


  Building needs to comply with ADA.  It's use for government records may require it to comply with Title II.

  A competent attorney should be consulted.

  What exemption are you looking at that allows government records to be stored in an inaccessible facility?


----------



## Coug Dad (Mar 22, 2012)

Table 1021.2. Basement used for storage with less than 30 occupants and 100 feet of travel allowed one exit.


----------



## imhotep (Mar 22, 2012)

Tebeane said:
			
		

> A building classified as Business with 3000 sf one story and a full basement. The owner wants the basement for archival storage of county records. Does the basement need to exits out? I think, because it is archival storage we do not need an elevator for accessibility? Correct?
> 
> thanks for the help


Welcome Tebeane!  Are you the designer or are you just doing some preliminary planning & programming?

Coug Dad already directed you to where you might look to answer the single exit question.  Calculate your occupant load and look at your travel distance.  Look long and hard at 2009 IBC 1016.1.

With regards to the elevator start by looking at 2009 IBC 1104.4 Exception 1.  Tons more questions as Brudger's alluded to, but there's a place to start.


----------



## Coug Dad (Mar 22, 2012)

Well, slap me for bad manners.  Welcome to the board!


----------



## khsmith55 (Mar 23, 2012)

Brudgers is correct the building must comply with the ADA. Title II applies to "Public entities" and DOES NOT have the 3000sf exemption that Title III and the IBC has. If the basement is to be used by a public entity (i.e. County Government) then it must be accessible, no matter the square footage.


----------



## peach (Mar 24, 2012)

How many jurisdictions consider public record storage as available to the public?  (None).  You request the records under FOIA and they bring them to you.

Accessible for employees, probably... but the jurisdiction will "make accommodations".

Would any of you building officials want "the public" cruising thru your records at random?  (no).


----------



## jim baird (Mar 26, 2012)

peach said:
			
		

> How many jurisdictions consider public record storage as available to the public?  (None).  You request the records under FOIA and they bring them to you.Accessible for employees, probably... but the jurisdiction will "make accommodations".
> 
> Would any of you building officials want "the public" cruising thru your records at random?  (no).


If those records are something like propety deeds etc that hardworking lawyer in a wheelchair may come visit and lay waste.


----------



## brudgers (Mar 26, 2012)

peach said:
			
		

> How many jurisdictions consider public record storage as available to the public?  (None).


  Completely irrelevant to the requirements for access.


----------

